# Waxstock 2018 Preview



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Evening guys,

Here's a quick video from today's preparation and setup ready for tomorrow


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

There was some cool things to see setting up today.
It'll be a great day tomorrow


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice, looks like it'll be a great day, shame I can't make my first one - perhaps next year :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Can't wait till tomorrow....... 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

detailR said:


> There was some cool things to see setting up today.
> It'll be a great day tomorrow


Definitely..... I managed to scramble this together in 15 minutes before going for dinner :lol:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice video Mate:thumb:


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking forward to the footage you shot today.

Thanks for the chat earlier.

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers guys.... Yes, nice chatting to some of you guys and putting faces to names :thumb:

Hope you all had a good day


----------

